# Imigiration Agents From Bangalore, India



## blackpanther (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to apply for Australian PR. Did any one of you applied PR from Bangalore through Agent, or your friend might have applied? 
Please let me know the Agent details.

Any one heard of "K.S.Madhusudan from M M VISA-AID CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD", OFFSHORE AGENT OF AUSTRALIAN GOVERNMENT
Department of Immigration & Citizenship (DIAC)
IDENTIFICATION NUMBER 3000508.


----------



## CoolAusMigrant (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes.. we applied through Y Axis in Blr


----------



## blackpanther (Oct 15, 2012)

CoolAusMigrant , Thanks for the reply. Did you received PR? how was your exp with Y-axis. Did you visited any other agent before going to Y axis.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

What is their (Y-axis) charge for the complete process?
Have you already started the process?


----------



## CoolAusMigrant (Oct 15, 2012)

Got the invite.. yet to apply for the visa... we did not enquire about any other agent... y axis is good but dont expect them to get things done fast..


----------



## CoolAusMigrant (Oct 15, 2012)

Not sure of the current charge.. you can call up and enquire them..


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

rams2012 said:


> What is their (Y-axis) charge for the complete process?
> Have you already started the process?


Y-Axis was charging around 70 K when I checked in July.


----------



## blackpanther (Oct 15, 2012)

CoolAusMigrant said:


> Yes.. we applied through Y Axis in Blr


When did you started the process.. and to which visa you have applied for? 189/190


----------



## CoolAusMigrant (Oct 15, 2012)

started in may.. applied for 189...


----------



## blackpanther (Oct 15, 2012)

Any body heard for below agent ... Any feedback...

K.S.Madhusudan from M M VISA-AID CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD", OFFSHORE AGENT OF AUSTRALIAN GOVERNMENT
Department of Immigration & Citizenship (DIAC)
IDENTIFICATION NUMBER 3000508.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

blackpanther said:


> Any body heard for below agent ... Any feedback...
> 
> K.S.Madhusudan from M M VISA-AID CONSULTANCY PVT. LTD", OFFSHORE AGENT OF AUSTRALIAN GOVERNMENT
> Department of Immigration & Citizenship (DIAC)
> IDENTIFICATION NUMBER 3000508.


I think i received emails from them for Visa consultancy. I suggest you go solo if you think your case is simple enough. Agents are required only if you case is complex and not straight forward.


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys, 
1. I suggest Abhinav's since its a clean process. 
2. If you think you want more assistance than what a consultancy offers like in IELTS preperation etc then I recommend AUSVISA. A lot of my friends are now at their last stages[PCC]. Feel free to contact me for more details.


----------



## ezzah (Feb 21, 2011)

I got bad reviews about the Y-axis consultancy so I did drop them from the list.

Being a novice like me, it would be better to get through with an agent.

I have read about aives and Abhinav's which seem to be good. Now in a dilemma about whom to chose.


----------



## pethu.c (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi ezzah, Have you started the process. Which consultant have you chosen. Is it really required to go for a consultant? How easy or how difficult is the process?


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

ezzah said:


> I got bad reviews about the Y-axis consultancy so I did drop them from the list.
> 
> Being a novice like me, it would be better to get through with an agent.
> 
> I have read about aives and Abhinav's which seem to be good. Now in a dilemma about whom to chose.


Hi ,
Well I got my PR through Abhinav. Can't comment - they r good or bad as all the homework from notarizing the document to filling the forms etc was done by us . these guyz simply submitted our form and guided us as to which step to follow next ( which one can easily find through google). And even no post settlement guidance were provided. (which they told us will be provided). 

I feel , after the whole PR process completion it is not worth to give 70K when everything is available on net.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

No need for an agent, there are various posts on this forum and all over the new which clearly define the steps and process involved in a 189 PR visa.
When you sign up with the agent, your expectation is you just provide them will all the documents and they'll do all the work, well it's the case. The agents simply fill in the application and hit a submit button. Even the filled up forms have to be reviewed and approved by you before they submit, hence the risk is always yours as you're approving them.
Running around for docs, preparing your resume, getting notary done it's all your responsibility.


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

This forum is well equipped with all the information to lodge the visa. Unless u r lazy and have an extra 1 lac don't go for any agent. It's a very transparent and straightforward process. I made the mistake of going thru an agent since I did not know about this forum them. Feeling a bit blah that I spend so much


----------



## raj12.agrwal (Feb 26, 2015)

You should do it yourself. Saves you quite a bit of money.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like some one is spamming in the name of Madhusudhan, the last 4-5 posts have been in praise of this guys. Mods, please take actions for these posts.


----------

